# My homemade boot dryer. cost 13 dollars



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought 1 1/2" pvc and went to work. Works great. Boots were dry in 20 minutes!!!!


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

*That will work...*

That should work, but be very careful. HDs get hotter than a boot dryer. I wouldn't just turn it on and walk off.

7rm


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Got to try this. Wonder what would happen if I use a heat gun???


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

bigdaddy1975 said:


> got to try this. Wonder what would happen if i use a heat gun???


fire!


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

*You got that right!*



goatranch said:


> fire!




I agree.


I would do the above with a HD, but add some holes near the bottom for the hot air to be dispersed. I would also use one of the hair dryers that has variable heat settings and speeds. Setting it on low heat and med speed should work like a champ, but I would still keep and eye on it in case it gets too hot.

7rm


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

That made for a pretty good laugh...thanks guys.


----------



## Charlie Tango (Feb 2, 2008)

this will work as long as you have good air flow throught the hair dryer. A restriction in the hair dryer will burn it up. The boot dryer companys claim that forced air is not good to dry boots with, only radiant heat. I don't know if it matters.


----------



## Step and a half (Oct 21, 2007)

Good idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## A'bomB (Oct 27, 2009)

wish I had one


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

well done!


----------



## Cougarsquatch (Oct 23, 2009)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> Got to try this. Wonder what would happen if I use a heat gun???


As Al would say, "I don't think so Tim"


----------



## E.Zeller (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you have any holes cut into the tubes, or does all of the air come out of the bottom of the tube. I could see it may overheat if the airflow gets restricted.


----------



## bowcarp (Dec 22, 2005)

I would think if you notched the tubes in the boots that would give enough air relief and keep the warm air in the boot where it would do the most good


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

Charlie Tango said:


> this will work as long as you have good air flow throught the hair dryer. A restriction in the hair dryer will burn it up. *The boot dryer companys claim that forced air is not good to dry boots with, only radiant heat.* I don't know if it matters.


I have been told this as well. I have steam radiators in my house so I just put my wet boots/gloves etc on them and they are bone dry in the AM.

Bob


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

I would think that the HD would burn up using it like that. I bought 2 new Peet dryers 2 seasons ago and they cost maybe $40.00 each.

I put my boots on the dryer every time I get out of the woods no matter what time of the year. Your feet always sweat. I also use them for my daily work boots. I do Asphalt work (roadways,streets etc.etc.) and walking or standing in the 300-350 degree material kinda makes your feet sweat...

I tried a HD before and it shrunk my boots a little bit...

NJBB


----------



## Gixxer (Oct 25, 2006)

Some heat guns have a setting with the heat elements turned off, but of course anybody can make a mistake.


----------



## b77wolf (Jan 2, 2006)

I wonder what his wife has to say about her hair dryer missing????? :}


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

*Good Idea*

I have been looking to get a boot drier but I think I just found a better way.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

great idea.


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

Umm im just wondering thinking about building one of these and wouldnt it work better if you were to drill holes in it every so often and the if you were not wearing high top boots have a thing here you could cover those holes pm me if you could to give me an answer


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pics*

Ok i wasn't thinking so mine turned out up side down but it works lol


----------



## Maddux99 (Nov 10, 2009)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> Got to try this. Wonder what would happen if I use a heat gun???


You could do that... if you don't like your boots, because they are going to melt.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Menards has boot driers on sale now for $9.

http://menards.inserts2online.com/customer_Frame.jsp?drpStoreID=1&event=Menards%20Super%202%20Day%20Sale&pageNumber=1


----------

